# LAPD OIS suspect holds elderly mother hostage at Knifepoint.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Shoot looks good to me. 
But fuck that guy, you want to go Q5 by cop because you don't have the sack to do it yourself, fine! but don't put someone else in the line of fire.






Los Angeles, California — On July 26, 2021, LAPD Pacific Patrol Division officers responded to a radio call of a “hot prowl burglary” at an apartment in the 3700 block of Barry Avenue. Upon their arrival, officers heard yelling and saw the suspect, later identified as 58-year-old Herman Gonzalez, through the broken front window of the apartment. Gonzalez was in the front living room, armed with a large kitchen knife. Gonzalez was holding the knife against an elderly woman, shielding himself behind her, as they walked toward the front door of the apartment. The officers gave Gonzalez multiple commands to drop the knife; however, he refused to comply; resulting in an Officer-Involved Shooting. Gonzalez was struck by the gunfire and fell to the floor. The Los Angeles Fire Department responded to the scene and pronounced Gonzalez deceased. The knife Gonzalez was armed with was recovered at scene.


----------

